# New tandem?



## jerman

Bought a '92 Trek T200 Fast Track in May and it has been fun so now would would like to upgrade. I paid $900 for it so hope to get most of that back, at least $700.

Looking at $5K or below for a max price and thinking the Cannodale 2 (~$3300) offers more bang for the buck than Co-Mo or Santana... ? 
Also wondering if adding the new Ultegra Di2 would be wise, this would alleviate shifting concerns. The Ultegra Di2 would bring the price to just over $5k.

Thoughts, input, or recommendations?
Thanks... Jerry


----------



## dmboarder

I just bought a brand new Cannondale but have not picked it up and ridden it yet. I will do this next week and report how the shifting is for you. I have seen it in the shop, though, and I can tell you the drivetrain certainly _looks_ badass. Everything about it is beautiful and the big rotors really set it off. Whether or not it works great, we'll see, but I'm very optimistic. I have great confidence in my LBS that it will be setup correctly.


----------



## wooglin

Looks like you've got some nearby (or not quite nearby but maybe worth the drive) LBSs that stock tandems. Nothing beats a test ride.

TX Richardson Richardson Bike Mart http//www.bikemart.com
TX Plano Plano Cycling and Fitness http//www.planocycling.com
TX Spring House of Tandems (Tandem Speciality Dealer) http//www.houseoftandems.com


----------



## morryjg

Haven't been on another tandem that handles as good as a Co-Motion. I haven't ever had shifting problems with a tandem other than when I accidentally bent the hanger on the rear D.


----------



## dmboarder

The new Cannondale works beautifully. I put it on my scale and it weighed 38# with pedals, which I didn't think was too bad. Riding it, it felt fast and handled great. I'm going to switch out the saddle, but other than that it is excellent.


----------



## mtbaddiction

I have 2 of the Cannondale Tandem 2 bikes... I'm currently selling one... It has only been ridden about 5 times...

$2800 CAD


----------



## Woodmaster

Beautiful bike and looks like fun


----------



## Blade-Runner

You will want a triple on your tandem if you plan on doing any type of climbing. I dont think there is a triple Di2/Ui2 out and I cant heard of any plans to make one.


----------



## pmf

Another 1+ year old thread unearthed for no good reason ...

I hope you ended up buying a Santana.


----------



## jerman

*da Vinci?*

Actually looking at a da Vinci. The independant coasting system seems like it would be worth getting just for starts alone. The stoker and I have not mastered a smooth start on the old Trek I've got fixed up.
Still undecided on frame material for the da Vinci but can't see splurging on carbon.. so between steel and alu. 
Da Vinci uses White Ind with some of their freewheels and I've had excellent experiences with White hubs and a White freewheel on my SS. Da Vinci also offers an upgrade to a Spinergy wheelset. 
I cannot find one of these used, so that tells me people hang onto them. It just seems like they offer a quality bike for a fair price.


----------



## jnbrown

Cannondale tandems are a good value.
The ride can be harsh though, some people it doesn't bother.
I think a Comotion or Santana would be a smoother ride, sometimes you can get a good deal on a used one, but I think for $5K you can also get nice one new.
I have Campy shifters and Shimano drive train on my tandem and it works great.
I have Ultegra Di2 on my single and like it but if you are budget constrained I would spend the money on a better tandem without Di2.


----------



## jerman

Agreed, no Di2 for the tandem. Feel that a steel da Vinci is the way to go - great components and system design, ugrade for the wheels, and good people to deal with. Just can't see going another $3000 for the carbon version, especially since we'll only ride the bike about three times a month on average.
Now for the hard decision... color! ???


----------



## milesbgibbons

tripple your budget and get yourself a Calfee Dragonfly tandem, she a beauty!

I'm telling you, you won't regret it.


----------



## jerman

Still haven't pulled the trigger. Just stumbled across a 1998 titanium Santana for under $3K.
All I can see it doesn't have are the newest, fastest wheels, the disc brakes, and a carbon fork.
I understand the geometry for these bikes hasn't changed since 1998, so making sure of a good fit if it's the right size shouldn't be a problem. A carbon fork can be purchased, and I'm in TX so disc brakes aren't a neccessity. 
What about the big rear 160mm Santana spread, how hard would it be to get a wheelset upgrade for that?


----------



## jnbrown

I used to have a Santana Sovereign which was aluminum.
The 160mm spacing has its pros and cons. It builds a wheel with no dish so it is stronger, but there are severe limitations on choice of hub and it also requires a longer spindle on the rear bottom bracket which increases the Q factor by a lot. The only hubs I know of are Chris King and Hadley. CK has the angry bee sound and Hadley is good but kind of heavy. Santana has wheelsets including one from Spinergy so I would contact them to see what the options are. I currently have a Calfee tandem with 145mm spacing and use a White Industries hub which is really nice. I prefer 145mm spacing over 160mm but i wouldn't let that stop you from buying the bike if you like it otherwise.



jerman said:


> Still haven't pulled the trigger. Just stumbled across a 1998 titanium Santana for under $3K.
> All I can see it doesn't have are the newest, fastest wheels, the disc brakes, and a carbon fork.
> I understand the geometry for these bikes hasn't changed since 1998, so making sure of a good fit if it's the right size shouldn't be a problem. A carbon fork can be purchased, and I'm in TX so disc brakes aren't a neccessity.
> What about the big rear 160mm Santana spread, how hard would it be to get a wheelset upgrade for that?


----------



## jerman

Thanks. I have WI hubs on a set of handbuilts for my single, favorite hubs.
It is titanium for a good price, but would it being a 1998 prohibit you from buying this?


----------



## jnbrown

jerman said:


> Thanks. I have WI hubs on a set of handbuilts for my single, favorite hubs.
> It is titanium for a good price, but would it being a 1998 prohibit you from buying this?


Titanium tandems can be whippy. It depends on you and your stokers weight and how much power you put out. Certainly Santana changes the design and materials of their frames over the years. I would contact them and ask them how the 1998 compares to the current design. Santana usually builds their frames pretty robust. You might try posting this on the Tandem section on Bikeforums.net, there are a lot more tandem people there.


----------

